# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  QuarkXpress 5.0

## ILovePejaa

*QuarkXpress 5 u paraqit pas pesë viteve të gjata DTP të cilat ndërruan profilin e programit aq të dëshiruar për thyerje të publikimeve. A do të mbetet Xpress-i i ri superfuqi dominuese grafike?*

QuarkXpress i takon galerisë së patejkalueshme të simboleve të teknologjisë kompjuterike. Kur flasim për PostScriptin, shpesh e përshkruajmë në mënyrë ilustrative edhe si themel të DTP-së dhe industrisë grafike. Në këtë dioptri Xpress është një mur mbajtës i cili të kësaj ndërtimtarie të përgatitjes digjitale për shtyp i jep një qendrueshmëri dhe përdorshmëri. Para pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh, sistemet operative grafike dhe kompjuterët të cilin i përkrahnin ato bënin hapat e parë - u parashikohej ardhmëri e ndritur, por nuk mund të notonin aq shumë ne ujërat profesionale. Pikërisht në këtë kohë, kompania Quark i ofroi tregut të DTP-së një vegël i cili u bë njësi matëse e fuqisë dhe përdorshmërisë së kompjuterëve MAcintosh në botën e përgatitjes për shtyp.
Vetëm një numër i vogël i programeve në historinë kompjuterike ia ka dalur që të demonstrojnë aq bindshëm fuqinë dhe caqet e vërteta të teknologjive, në mënyrën si e ka bërë këtë QuarkXpress. NJë ngritje e furishme e Xpress-it pasoi në momentin kur qarqet konservative të porfesionistëve grafikë vërejtën se ky program nuk imponohet me opcione, por ofron një dozë precize dhe të matur të funksionalitetit që mundëson thyerje të publikimeve intenzive tipografike dhe grafike. QuarkXpress që nga fillimi ishte i orientuar në thyerjen e gazetave, revistave, broshurave dhe katalogjeve, duke u ofruar dizajnerëve vegla të fuqishme të cilat përdoren shumë lehtë. Një interfejs i thjeshtë, koncept i qartë, tipografi e shkëlqyshme dhe PostScript outputi i patejkalueshëm janë disa nga veçoritë e këtij programi i cili fitoi simpatinë e dizajnerëve dhe redaktorëve teknik. Sot, QuarkXpress është një DTP program dominues për Macintosh dhe PC, një vegël me të cilën thehen shumica e gazetave dherevistave të cilat publikohen në botë. Për kompaninë Quark shpesh thuhet se ishtë mjaft inerte në publikimin e versioneve të reja të Xpress-it. Për botëkuptimet eso me kjo dinamikë është pothuajse e pakuptimtë, duke pasur parasysh se QuarkXpress 4 u paraqit më 23 prill 1997, ndërsa QuarkXpress 5 u promovua zyrtarisht më 23 janar të këtij viti. Shumë analistë në mënyrë jokritike shkruanin për gjoja paaftësinë e Quarkut për të projektuar versionet e reja të Xpressit, pasi që për pak u bënë pesë vite që nga ridizajnimi i fundit i këtij programi. E vërteta, si duket, është krejt ndryshe - Quarku i bëri për vete shfrytëzuesit pikërisht me kualitetin e vet dhe pauzat e gjata në mes të versioneve të reja. Për dallim nga kompanitë tjera të cilat vazhdimisht shkurtonin kohën e paraqitjes së versioneve të reja të paketeve të njëjta softverike, Quarkut i dëgjohej zëri shumë rrallë, duke mos ofruar kurrfarë risish spektakulare për DTP platformat e veta. 

*Treshi fenomenal, Katershi solid*

Se sa janë inertë edhe shfrytëzuesit e QuarkXpressit shihet edhe nga popullariteti i versionit 3.32 i cili mund të përdoret pa problem edhe në kompjuterët 386 me sistem operativ Windows 3.1 apo në Macintosh modest nga të nëntëdhjetat e hershme. QuarkXpress 3.32 edhe përkundër interfejsit të stërvjetruar megjitahtë ende vlerësohet shumë lart (do theksuar
këtu se edhe në Qendrën Grafike të gazetës sonë, përkundër faktit se e kemi në dorë versioni 5.0, pastaj më parë e kishim edhe atë 4.0, megjithatë ende vazhdojmë të punojmë me versionin legjendar 3.32). Posaçërisht do theksuar një efekt të këtij programi i cili i ka mbijetuar kompjuterët në bazë të performansave të të cilëve fillimishtedhe ishte projektuar - QuarkXpress 3.32 edhe më parë ishte program i shpejtë, por, në kompjuterët e sotëm qindra herë më të shpejtë se të dikurshmit, ka arritur nivelin në të cilin të gjitha operacionet kryhen sa hap e mbyll sytë. Natyrisht, vitet kanë lënë gjurmë në këtë program, ose thënë më saktë, kanë vizatuar mospërputhshmërinë e tij me rrethinënmoderne. Kur në vitin 1997 u paraqit versioni 4 u pa se Quarku nuk posedoon ndonjë atu të mirëfilltë, por edhe se shfrytëzuesit nuk presin ndonjë ndryshim të madh në principin e deriatëhershëm të punës. Në regjistrin e dëshirave të cilin Quarku nuk e përmbushi ishte edhe futja e përkrahjes për tabela, mangësi kjo e cila edhe më shumë i shtynte shfrytëzuesit e versioni të mëparshëm që të mos kalojnë në të riun. Sa i përket Windowsit, versoni 4 megjithatë solli përparim të nevojshëm, kishin në dorë aplikacionin 32-bitësh i cili i përshtatej standardit të Windows 95, pastaj modulin të avancuar përshtyp, kompatibilitet më të përsosur me formatit EPS, u shtuan disa opcine... Me siguri që më e rëndësishmja ishte se performansat nuk u përkeqësuan dhe, pas disa serive të update- ëve gratis, u arrit një stabilitet i lakmueshëm i këtij aplikacioni. Gjërat u komplikuan paksa kur në vitin 1999 u paraqit Adobe InDesign 1.0 i dizajnuar me idenë për të shkelur QuarkXpressin dhe për të fituar monopol në tregun DTP. Adobe ka investuar shumë para, dije dhe kohë në InDesign. Ky program është mjaft i arrirë në fushën e tipografisë digjitale dhe përgatitjes për shtyp, dhe Quarku, së paku në letër, fitoi një konkurrent tejet serioz dhe të rrezikshëm. Mirëpo, praktika, tregon se nuk është aq lehtë të shkaktohet turbulencë në segmentin stabil dhe të pjekur të tregut të DTP-së. Përkundër kësaj, Adobe edhe mëtej me mjaft agresivitet paraqitet me InDesignin e vet, eliminon gabimet dhe integron gjithnjë më shumë fuqi grafike. E meta më serioze e InDesignit janë performansat dhe preciziteti i shfrytëzuesve të cilët merren me thyerjen e publikimeve dhe përgatitjen për shtyp. Në fillim të këtij viti u paraqit edhe versioni InDesign 2.0 i cili si duket i ka tejkaluar sëmundjet e fëmijërisë dhe ka zgjeruar listën edhe ashtu tejet ipmresive të mundësive të veta. 

*Logjika e ndërrimeve* 

Dominimi i Quarkut në vitet kaluara nuk u soll në pyetjeasnjëherë, bile as InDesigni i cili është më i fuqishëm dhe më modern se Xpressi pothuajse në të gjitha kategoritë, nuk arriti të lëkundë atë nga pozita e liderit në botën grafike. Megjithatë, ishte qartë se Quarku duhet të gjejë një strategji për të ardhmen sepse pritej që do të rritej apetiti i shfrytëzyesve pasi që Adobe tregoi DTP muskujt e vet me InDesign. Me padurim u prit versioni 5 i Quarkut i cili më vite të tëra kaloi në fazën beta. Edhe pse QuarkXpress posa paraqit në treg, qysh tani mund të konkludohet se Quark i ka mbetur besnik praktikës së vet.Komponentet më të rëndësishme të programit kanë mbetur të njëjta si në versionin e kaluar, mungojnë përmirësime esenciale, ndërsa një rëndësi tejet e madhe është dhënë Web dizajnit dhe reciklimit të dokumenteve ekzistuese të destinuar për shtyp. Kesaj radhe tabelat nuk mungojnë, ndërsa kemi fituar edhe Layerët, është përmirësuar indeksimi, opcioni Preview për shtypje, menytë kontekstuale... FAlë periudhës së gjatë të testimit, QuarkXpress 5 është vërtetë një aplikacion stabil, i aftë të vihet përballë kërkesave më të komplikuara të dizajnit grafik. Qysh në takimin e parë me versionin e ri të Xpressit imponohet pyetja: Pse Quarku e ka vendosur në fokus të interesimit të vet përkrahjen për teknologjitë të cilat gati-gati nuk kanë lidhje me përgatitjen për shtyp? Pothuajse të gjitha materialet pormovuese janë përplot me rrëfimet për përkrahje për XML dhe HTML dhe ky kurs i ri i Quarkut kërkon një spjegim shtesë. Duke shikuar me kujdes trendet në teknologjitë e publikimit, Quark u me të drejtë ka konkluduar se ekziston një potencial i madh në publikimet për web dhe librat elektronik. Në anën tjetër, em programin Xpress janë thyer me miliona faqe, të cilat, edhe pse janë në formë digjitale, nuk munden aq lehtë të përgatiten për web. NË këtë kontekst, teknologjia XML paraqet mënyrën për ndarjen e formës nga përmbajtja dhe definimin e strukturës së dokumenteve. 

(c) koha ditore

----------

